# Fishair



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

If anyone uses Fishair (Synthetic Bucktail imitation) I jyst bought a BUNCH at OE2 for 1/2 Price. I found Blue, Black, Red, Pink, Natural, Orange. Iuse Fishair on Saltwater flies and on Flounder Rigs...GREAT MATERIAL AND THE PRICE IS RIGHT. THEY HAVE A WHOLE BOX LEFT. gET IT WHILE THE GETTING IS GOOD.

The Fly fishing stuff is going fast. I have picked up three rods and a reel at Half Price...

Cheers!

F


----------

